# Body condition- is my goat still too skinny?



## kubileya

Another newbie question, I'm afraid 

How do I tell if my goat is too skinny, too fat or just right?

My auction girl has put on a few pounds in the month since I brought her home and I definitely think she's looking a lot better. But how do I tell if she is still too thin? Here is a pic of her today:








She looks wide in the belly, but her hipbones still seem to stick out a lot and if I put my hand on her back I can still feel her spine poking through. Is that "normal?" Or should I work on putting a few more pounds on her? She looks healthy to me, but I worry that she still feels bony. :whatgoat:

Thanks!


----------



## SDK

i think she's still got a bit too go till she's at a good weight... hips shouldn't protrude. just give her time and love


----------



## kubileya

Thanks! 

She's getting alfalfa hay, timothy hay, mixed grains plus some grazing (if I put her on grass too long she gets diarrhea). Is there anything else I can do or give her to help her gain some?


----------



## SDK

has she been wormed?? and maybe some black oil sunflower seeds


----------



## kubileya

I did treat her with Ivomec twice since she came home. I'll add some BOSS (I give it to my chickens also, so I always have a fifty pound bag on hand). I guess time is really what she needs. She seems happy and energetic and otherwise healthy. And very, very lovable & sweet. :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm new to goats so I have a lot to learn about what good body weight is. But I just wanted to say she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MiGoat

I agree with HoosierShadow! She is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty doe....she does need more weight put on.... :wink: 
Here is a link to body scoring
http://bedford.extension.psu.edu/agricu ... coring.htm


----------



## kubileya

Thanks, everyone! I think she's pretty, but I'm probably a bit biased. :wink: 

Pam- that link on body condition for meat goats helps a lot! Thanks! She's not full-blooded Boer, but I don't know for sure what other breeds might be in her.

I decided to up her grain to 2x per day at least until she get some more weight on. I'd like her to get into good condition so I can breed her later this year.

Thanks again!!! :greengrin:


----------



## crocee

be sure to up the grain slowly so she doesn't bloat.


----------



## Idahodreamer

She is beautiful!!!!


----------

